# New CD title



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan earned his 3rd Novice Obedience leg and CD title today - the best news is he finished strong in the same building that caused such stress last time.

He finished the title in 3 straight shows with 2 first places and an 'oh, now that was embarrassing' performance 

He is now officially Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane CD RA CGC CCA.

The judge asked me to remove the ties to my hoodie since they reminded her of a leash(?? I threw them out since that never occurred to me and it is a favorite hoodie), and I thought I was going to have to forfeit my leg when the GSD next to him started sniffing and wandering over on the Sit stay - luckily the owner called him and the dog then fronted to me .. oh well, Faelan stayed, I didn't have to vault across the ring to pull Faelan and no harm came of it.

I am very proud of my boyo and thank all of you who advised fun over perfection - it worked and he had a great time in the ring!

Now on to Open


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WHOOOOHOOOO!
Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Isn't it a Great feeling to see the results of all the time you and your dog spent learning the skills?
Open is so much fun compared to novice. Enjoy the journey!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Yayyy! Great job!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Very nice job!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations on a great job! I was going to remind you to update your k9data page but I see you beat me to that idea LOL.

I can't wait to get into novice with my little boy but I have a feeling it's still going to be a really long time before I trust that pea brain of his.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks all!

About the K9data - I am hoping the New Title picture comes out well enough to post there - I asked often enough while waiting for the judge for one the turkey displays on the club table to be shared with the photo setup that they finally moved one (after I assured them it wouldn't get eaten LOL) I did notice it didn't get moved back after our classes pictures were completed 

One of my field training buddies was there in conformation and said he thought I had a different dog since Faelan was looking different (I blew him dry with more care than usual) - it was windy though so we'll see


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! great job! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo go Faelan!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Faelan earned his 3rd Novice Obedience leg and CD title today - the best news is he finished strong in the same building that caused such stress last time.
> 
> He finished the title in 3 straight shows with 2 first places and an 'oh, now that was embarrassing' performance
> 
> He is now officially Windrush Amber Sunrise's Zachane CD RA CGC CCA.


Faelen, you are the DAWG! That is great news for a great& promising team. 

I sympathize with the judge problem, as I once was sent out of the ring in a torrential downpour to remove my raincoat that had a tiny, tiny logo reading "Yale University Crew Team" , nothing to do with any dog clubs. Another time, Tally had to exchange collars with someone in the crowd bc his was not plain enough.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - well he does need more work in agility! His jumpers run was great except a knocked bar because I needed to switch handling plans mid way - he ramped up about 1/2 way through and while thrilled at the speed, I haven't spent that much training time on rear crosses - my bad.

His standard run was just all out funny - he fell in love with their AFrame and just kept doing it - I 'd call him back, he'd come, do an obstacle and back to the AFrame then the teeter! Many dogs having the zooms today in Rally, agility and obedience - that kind of day I guess.

More training for him and Towhee both - although Towhee very much surprised me with her focus and composure - not quite ready but way steadier than I gave her credit for. She was even very relaxed in her crate with dogs howling, snarling and barking all around.



Ljilly28 said:


> Faelen, you are the DAWG! That is great news for a great& promising team.
> 
> I sympathize with the judge problem, as I once was sent out of the ring in a torrential downpour to remove my raincoat that had a tiny, tiny logo reading "Yale University Crew Team" , nothing to do with any dog clubs. Another time, Tally had to exchange collars with someone in the crowd bc his was not plain enough.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job and lucky you for getting that little bit "embarrassing" show over with. I look forward to hearing how open goes.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations! This is a major achievement that 99% of dogs never meet...a tribute to your hard work as a team. Keep going!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

WHoo Hooo!!! Congratulations!!! It's a great feeling isn't it!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Woo-hoo! Congrats!


----------

